# C40, B-Stay, B-Stay + HP



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I want to buy me a C40 to have it as a #2 bike,

I could get for a good price a beatiful standard geometry C40 with normal seatstays.

However I see some C40s in the market somewhat more expensive with "B-Stay" and others more recent with "B-Stay + HP"

But, how those features improve the C40 ? 

please experienced C-40 riders give me some insight.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I bought a C-40 B-stay in 2001. That was the first year of the B-stay. Basically, a B-stay is the downward portion of the rear triangle (the seat stays). The tubes meet and form one tube below the seat tube. This was supposed to improve the ride. Frankly, I think it probably made production simpler. The HP chain stay came about 3 years later. It was this big ugly @ss hole in the chain stays that was supposed to increase stiffness by some huge margin (like 3%). I think it was pure marketing. 

The B-Stay has been around for quite a while. I know the C-50's had it and I think the EPS has it too (looks like it in pictures). The HP @sshole got smaller over time and has disapeared from the EPS that succeeded it. 

So basically the C-40 without the B-Stay is a 10 year or older bike. The B-Stay is a bit newer and the B-Stay with HP is the last C-40's made. They probably all have a similar ride. I think the B-Stay looks nice. And I like my C-40, its a nice riding bike.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I am paying $860 for the bike including a Dura Ace 9 speed build + Fulcum Wheels and an extra FSA Compact crankset, the standard DA crankset is included.

I do want a C40 and wanted a traditional geometry one, this one has an ahead headset so I guess is from 2000 ?

good deal ?

I'll set it up back with the standard crank, black tires and white bar tape as soon as I get it,


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Seems like a good deal to me. Looking at the pic's appears to be in excellent shape.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

It's a 2000 or earlier. For $860, that's a smoking good deal. Even without the nice wheels, and extra crank set, its a great deal. Jump on it -- you won't find a deal this good very often. Hold onto the compact crank set. You might find it useful if you ever do a tour with a lot of climbing. 

They're beautiful, great riding bikes. Why did I ride the Litespeed into work today?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

pmf said:


> It's a 2000 or earlier. For $860, that's a smoking good deal. Even without the nice wheels, and extra crank set, its a great deal. Jump on it -- you won't find a deal this good very often. Hold onto the compact crank set. You might find it useful if you ever do a tour with a lot of climbing.
> 
> They're beautiful, great riding bikes. Why did I ride the Litespeed into work today?


Yep, if I liked the paint scheme, needed another bike, and liked Shimano, I would say it is a great deal. For me, not such a great deal, but for somebody that likes this paint scheme, Shimano, and wants another bike, it is an awesome deal. I bet my wife is dreaming of the day I tell her "Honey, I'm buying a new bike that will cost $860." I think she will be wondering why the frame is so cheap and how much more it will cost me to finish the bikes with wheels and components. She would fall out of her chair once I explained that $860 was for the frame, components, wheels, etc. and it was arriving as a complete bike.

Salsa, are you currently riding a Colnago? If so, which one? I apologize for not remembering those answers as I am sure you have posted about it on here before.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

It looks spectacular. I hope you bought it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> Yep, if I liked the paint scheme, needed another bike, and liked Shimano, I would say it is a great deal. For me, not such a great deal, but for somebody that likes this paint scheme, Shimano, and wants another bike, it is an awesome deal. I bet my wife is dreaming of the day I tell her "Honey, I'm buying a new bike that will cost $860." I think she will be wondering why the frame is so cheap and how much more it will cost me to finish the bikes with wheels and components. She would fall out of her chair once I explained that $860 was for the frame, components, wheels, etc. and it was arriving as a complete bike.
> 
> Salsa, are you currently riding a Colnago? If so, which one? I apologize for not remembering those answers as I am sure you have posted about it on here before.


Well, I have been in Shimano since I started cycling more than a decade ago, Dura Ace just feel natural to me and also I am well equiped in Shimano, all my wheels ( 7850-C24-CL, 7850-C24-TU and 7850-C50-TU, plus some training wheels in OP/DA ) are all Shimano compatible, so it is more sensible to stay there.

If I went to a bike with Campagnolo, which I would surely like, then I would not be able to swap wheels and components easily or I'd have to also buy some high end wheels, you see after being in 7850 wheels then only some Campi Hyperon and Bora Wheelsets plues Campi Record. And that would be very expensive. So I just stay where I am and where I am totally satisfied that is Dura Ace 7800 and 7850 wheels. no intentions to move on 7900 for me.

My main bike remains the Bianchi 928SL, this is the bike that just feels right in every sense, stiff, light, responsive, an overall excellent bike.











I wanted a Colnago to make it my bike #2 , so I got a great deal on this Colnago Extreme Power, the bike is beautiful and I would say close but in some way different to my Bianchi










For me #2 bike means two things. As the #1 is the Bianchi which is a monocoque and then is less forgiving, it is reserved for competitive riding where I am pushing myself.

#2 bike should be a bike that is more comfortable and more easy on me. more for sportive touring/century riding, more relaxed.

In that sense the Extreme Power is probably not the one I should have, maybe a C-50 would be better for that intention.

Also #2 bike means to me "bad weather" bike, so I can also ride it on rain and winters.

So the Colnago EP is not really a #2, it is more a #1.b bike.

This C-40 would probably be this #2 bike, for relaxed but also for bad weather/rougher rides

or maybe I should start thinkin on bike #3 ?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I received the bike today.

It was setup just like in the pictures, here are pictures I took of the bike as soon as it was delivered


















As the saddle was quite dirty, I removed it, removed the wheels and set it up with a set of Mavic Heliums, those Heliums are lighter than the Fulcrum 3 anyhow.

Also I set it up with lower handlebars and the standard crankset., I will leave it set it up following the Velominati rule, black saddle, black handlebars, black tires.

It looks good but probably it is a little big ?


























It also looks good with the Cosmics










I dislike the compact handlebars, but I don't have any other in 26mm to replace it in the moment, I will set it up with a classic bend handlebars as soon as I get one.

what do you think about the handlebar tape ? should I leave it black or should I set some color on it ?

it could match any of the colors in the frame, pink ?


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by zank
They're just bikes. Ride 'em in the rain, salt, snow and crap to fully appreciate them. 


Agreed!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

nice Colnago oldtracky

I took the C40 for a test ride, same circuit I normally do on the Bianchi or the EP.

It indeed feels "cushier" I am satisfied with the bike, it is light enough, and a much nicer ride than my Aluminum rain bike. it weights some 8 Kg.

But, then there is the problem with nice bikes... I will not want to use it on the bad weather days.

Anyway I will, this was the reason why I was looking for an old C40 anyway.

I have a set of Wine Red Cork Cinelli handlebar tape.

it would look like this, what do you think ?


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks. Took a while to get used to just giving it a quick clean (and sometimes not even that when the weather is really bad!) and putting it away in the garage after a ride - I'm so used to keeping my bikes in pristine condition. But it's great to have a bike that is so much fun to ride through the winter and just enjoy it without having to think about 'the big clean'!

Wine coloured tape looks good...but I think black is the way to go on a winter bike.

Have fun!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd vote white tape and seat, or a white/black Antares :idea: 

Since you don't need your EPS any longer, please let me know when you're ready to sell...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I would sell it if you make me a good offer. full bike or frame only.

But I am in Switzerland. I could ship anywhere though.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I would sell it if you make me a good offer. full bike or frame only.
> 
> But I am in Switzerland. I could ship anywhere though.



My timing is not so good. I had planned on hiking Chamonix to Zermatt starting next week but had to cancel due to the wife's work schedule. :mad2: Unfortunate.

How much would you be looking for the whole bike? What size (my C-50 is 58cm traditional).


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

It is a 52s


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*HP stay*

Just to note, the HP stay went into production in 2003. Some members of the Italian World's team rode them in October 2002. I bought my C40 in 2003 and was able to order it with the normal stays rather than HP. Was not wild about the looks of the HP stays. Mine's been in storage since late 2005 but I'm going to the States in October and going to swing by the storage facility, pick it up and bring it back to Singapore. When I moved to Shanghai, I left it behind not knowing what conditions would be like and it turned out to be the correct decision.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

What is the effective top tube?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The C-40 in full winter/bad weather mode, do you like ?


----------



## knakhemel (Jul 27, 2010)

Stunning bike!

I’m one of the first C40 riders in Europe. Actually I’m number 9.
In 1993 the first C40’s came with very slim tubes. In this period I was a pro cyclist in Italy.
My team was sponsored by Colnago. First with the Master Olympic and later with the C40’s
In 1998 the C40 was upgraded with some beefier tubes and bottom bracket. In the same year my team began testing carbon Colnago forks. In 2000 the Colnago Carbon Star fork came standard with each C40.
In 2001 the C40 again received an upgrade. The B-Stay made his appearance. The B-Stay was like a wishbone rear stay. In 2003 the High-Power chain stay completed the C40. The HP chain stay was designed to improve acceleration and at the same time increase comfort.
It seems you have the late 1999 or 2000 model.

After all those changes it was time to give the bike a new name. The C50 was born with even more oversized tubes, oversized head tube etc. At the end of 2007 the C50 disappeared from the Colnago Product range. The Extreme-Power (Super) has been the high end bike from Cambiago. The Extreme bikes don’t have the HP chain stay but a leaf shaped chain stay with the same qualities as the HP’s.
In 2011 Colnago comes with the all new C59. The C-series are back to my satisfaction and so are the special shaped down- and top tubes.
Nowadays I’m a retired pro cyclist of course but I stil have a C40 1999 and a C50 HP. The HP chain stay are excellent buy the way to mount your Polar speed and cadence sensors. )

But the C40 from the 90’s still is the mother of all carbon bikes. After all those years a smile appears on my face when I ride my good old C40.
Great bike you have there. For a good price too. Paint job is still intact. You are going to fall in love.

For a winter setup search for the Mavic Classics SSC Ceramics to really complete your ride. The rims have a ceramic coating to increase braking power. It works fantastic and especially in the rain. Mavic doesn’t sell these wheels anymore but pro teams still use them. The rims are similar with the Mavic Open Pro Ceramic rims that are still in there program. With Ceramic braking surfaces, you need special green brake pads from Koolstop. The effect is astonishing.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for all that info.

I do have a set of tubulars Dura Ace Hubs/GP4 rims it has Vittoria 27"x28mm Pavés, but it doesn't fit this bike, it has little clearance at the fork.

So I just put the Open Pavés 700x24c on the Heliums

I guess the Heliums are period corrrect on this bike and look great, the color matches the Art Deco Pain too.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Looks great, but won't you need a rear mudguard in the winter?!


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Love the bike Salsa_Lover, even with the Shimano. For some reason those Heliums have to be my all time favourite wheelset, will one day have to get a set for myself again.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

oldtrackie said:


> Looks great, but won't you need a rear mudguard in the winter?!


I have one of those removable SKS, for when it rains


----------

